# I HAVE THE CURE. 3 SIMPLE STEPS



## jondude900 (Oct 3, 2017)

I am about to give you the steps on how to cure dp/dr

Step 1: Not give a fuck--//Now how can someone not give a fuck about a mental disorder? By your own cognitive will that you have 100% control over. Now who are you? You are a glob of flesh that learned to reason through evolutionary process of trail and error. Accept that everything you experience is in direct contact through your brain. In other words, everything is made up by yourself and so is everyone's reality. Accept the fact that you are worth only what you value yourself at. I value myself at NOTHING, which is why i'm so relieved about worries.

Step 2:Fall in Love with anxiety, dp/dr--//Kiss it, hug it, love it. "Love your enemies and they will become your friend." I have never been happier since the day that I realized I had fallen in love with the feeling of fear, anxiety, and dp/dr. How does one fall in love with this horrible feeling that I have intensified? By wanting to pursue dp/dr at all times and try to force yourself to feel what you do not want to feel. it is either you want dp/dr to be your slave OR dp/dr will be yours.

Step 3o everything you possibly can to do what you fear--//What you read on this forum is that you need to distract yourself to feel better. BULLSHIT!!, that feeling of distraction is only temporary. Take my word, pursue anything that bring these feelings of dp/dr and anxiety. The truth hurts, so catching yourself with "Hope" in western religious dogma will only delay that process.

Let me tell you my story on how I developed these steps. It all started back when I was 15 (I am 18 now). I had a fascination with smoking weed because all the information on weed was positive and uplifting. much so like watching gifs of sexy girls smoking weed. I was in high school and like a lot of people had their ego revolved around this persona that only weed and other drugs can give you. You were "chill." long story short I had a panic attack while smoking weed because I saw a cop car flashing his lights at someone else thinking it was me LOL. Before that I had accumulated HPPD through a psychedelic drug called 4-ACO-DMT which associated with dp/dr "comeup" smoking weed.. that was the only time in my life that I have ever done any drug other than weed. I was so traumatized by that experience I felt as if I was still high weeks after. I could not concentrate in school, and had to lie to my teachers saying I was sick to leave because it was so bad. I could not even have the cognitive energy to drive! I tried to mask my fear by being involved in Christian dogma which gave me a false sense of hope. I thought hope was the cure but later realized it is not. Summer came and that is when I realized will do everything in my will to fix my problem. I decided to travel with my father while having dp/dr. I had been to Nicaragua, Puerto Rico, and Israel that year and during that time I would have the worst dp/dr attacks. I look back at those moments and am happy that I had the opportunity to experience these feelings that dp/dr was giving me, or that I was giving myself. When I travel, I find myself and gain new insight on myself. I said to myself, FUCK IT. I had to live a life with no restraints. I have currently been to 21 countries with over half of those countries I have been to I had to be financially responsible. that helped my anxiety and trust me, my dp/dr got so bad that I was afraid of being afraid. I was afraid of being afraid. How do I break that cycle instantly? To LOVE to be afraid. you have to want to be afraid in order to conquer. I was always afraid of going to other countries and wondering what could happen in every situation I was in. I had to do what I feared, I had to experience the "unknown" in a way.

Please give these steps a try.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

So how did you overcome the brain fog?


----------



## jondude900 (Oct 3, 2017)

bintuae said:


> So how did you overcome the brain fog?


For me, the brain fog was a byproduct of dp/dr. Once I got rid of the disorder, the brain fog naturally disappeared with it. EXERCISE and my diet temporarily relieved brain fog.


----------

